# New Orleans, LA -- Party Boat "Offshore" Fishing



## mattuga (Aug 9, 2017)

I am not seeing too many options for this through google searches, everything is either inshore or serious offshore fishing.  Someone else planned the whole trip and I was hoping to provide another option to the chosen Friday activity.  Is there a party boat charter for the typical gulf coast party boat scenario: like an hour ride out, couple hours fishing, then an hour ride back?  This is a bachelor party group for the first week of October.

Inshore just won't work due to lack fishing interest from a few guys but mainly because it is 18 guys and splitting up isn't what we want.  A nice boat ride for the non-fishermen and fishing for the rest would beat a jon boat with a fan on the back "tourist trip" for a couple hours in the swamp.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 10, 2017)

I would recommend calling one of the big offshore boats and tell them you are wanting to catch red snapper and cobia, you can catch those just a few miles out get mouth of the river. We've caught them in bay boats out there. Either way you will have to split up that many people as 18 is a lot of people. I know a inshore guide that has about 8 boats and they do big group charters all the time but they are all inshore catching reds trout sheepshead and red snapper. If you want any info on them just PM me


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 10, 2017)

Problem is that NOLA is not on the coast. It's an hour and a half drive to Venice, and then a 30-40 minute boat ride at full throttle out the Mississippi to the gulf. Doubt you'll find something in the 'party boat' category out of New Orleans.

I'd look for a charter on Lake Ponchatrain. Check in Covington, just over the bridge. Good fishing for specs, flounder and red fish.


----------



## mattuga (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for the reality check guys


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 11, 2017)

No party boats in Venice. Assuming you are looking for the type you find in PCB and Biloxi where 50-60 folks can go out on.


----------

